# New plants, need help with ID



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey all, 
I picked up some new plants from a local guy here, some were in pretty bad shape, lots of hair algae and weird growth, but the price was right so i figured why not.

anyway I got a few new species that I'm going to try and see how they turn out with my lights. I dose flourish comp. and recently started a half dose of excel to help with some nasty stuff which i believe to be BBA.

I did a big cleaning of all my rocks and re-scaped a little with the new plants, can anyone ID the new plants for me? thanks

1.


2. I'm not even sure if i planted this one correctly as it was very buoyant with a thin stem, is it meant to float? or should it be planted?



3. alot of the stems I got seem to have grown really twisted, not sure why


4. I'm hoping this one keeps its red color, it's a nice contrast to the rest


and here's a nice view of the rest of my tank



thanks again


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alrighty Ill give it a shot. 

1 Looks like pretty sad Mayaca fluviatilis 

2 looks like whats called aquatic fox tail. Not sure the true name

3 Is cabomba, most likely carolinia 

4 Is a type of ludwigia. You will need good lighting to keep the red.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I checked out the 2nd one, it seems to just be hornwort, still not sure if i can leave it planted, I don't really want any floating plants...

and is the last one possibly ludwigia repens?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

+1 like majerah1
Mayaca must have a little iron fertilizer when the tips are yellow.
In the 5th Image is back (light green) still Hygrophila


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

^ yeah, its hygro siamensis, but its not doing very well, its growing slower than the lower leaves are falling off, i had 5 stems but am down to 3 now


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

#2/ a+b= Floating Hortworth. But can be used just as you have it there. Been a very long while since using in that manner
but if memory serves, won't grow any roots on the part which is planted and may rot at that spot but not really sure about
that part as it's been a long time. Very fast growing and uses up lots of nutrients from the water but never seems to show
any lack of in it's self. Tips will show a "golden" color if doing well but that usually happens when it's at the surface.
On the flip side I've hardly ever seen algae in any tank I had which had that in it. We used to just hook the middle of it
under a piece of driftwood and in two to three weeks both ends looked like separate plants growing up from around that wood.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of lighting, etc did the plants comes from? His tank to yours will cause your plants to loose some leaves until they acclimate. If you had a pretty good light level and CO2 you could prevent that, but if not...normal.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

he said he had moderate lighting but I'm not sure exactly, I was expecting some leaves to fall, no problem


----------

